# Some pics of my soon to be new kitty.



## kwk1 (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## RascalDog (Dec 30, 2011)

What a cutie. :kittyball


----------



## kwk1 (Feb 9, 2012)

RascalDog said:


> What a cutie. :kittyball


Thanks RascalDog!


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

How old is he/she? and how long until the big day?


----------



## kwk1 (Feb 9, 2012)

cooncatbob said:


> How old is he/she? and how long until the big day?


Hi cooncatbob,
She's 5 or 6 weeks in these pics.
Birthdate was Dec. 24th, and I'll get her at about 12 weeks so around 
March 24th.:grin:


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

She was born on Xmass eve. She is very cute. Is she a bengal? Prepare yourself for home destruction


----------



## kwk1 (Feb 9, 2012)

BryanOwnee said:


> She was born on Xmass eve. She is very cute. Is she a bengal? Prepare yourself for home destruction


Hi BryanOwnee,
Actually, she is an F6 Savannah.
I've decided to name her Tasha, as this means born at Christmas time.
Thanks for the kind words, and as for destruction, we'll find out soon enough.:grin:


----------



## jpimaging817 (Feb 11, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful cat


----------



## kwk1 (Feb 9, 2012)

jpimaging817 said:


> Absolutely beautiful cat


Thanks for the kind words, JP.
It's taken me about 2 years to find "the one".


























These next few are at 7 weeks, 









Mine in back and her sister in the front, till next week.


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

what is the expected adult eye color on these cute little balls of spots...


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Gorgeous! You must be so excited as March will be here before you know it. Congrats!!!


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

OMG!!! An F6 Savannah!! That's a wild animal. Your days' are numbered. What's your real name so when we see you on "Fatal Attractions" I can say We Warned her/him.

There probably won't be a funeral. Tasha will consume you whole.

They're just decising who gets the liver.


----------



## Jannerl (Jun 24, 2011)

How beautiful! Looks like a little wild one. congratulations and I hope you share lots of love and laughs...


----------



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

I thought you should know that I opened this thread, and Lumen jumped right up onto my computer to get a closer look of your little baby!:


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Aww! Congrats! Shes going to be a big kitty!


----------



## kwk1 (Feb 9, 2012)

tghsmith said:


> what is the expected adult eye color on these cute little balls of spots...


Hi tghsmith,
I'm not sure on the eye color, they look kinda blue right now.
I'll ask the breeder, thanks for the kind words.


----------



## kwk1 (Feb 9, 2012)

kittywitty said:


> Gorgeous! You must be so excited as March will be here before you know it. Congrats!!!


Thank you, and yes, very excited!


----------



## kwk1 (Feb 9, 2012)

Dave_ph said:


> OMG!!! An F6 Savannah!! That's a wild animal. Your days' are numbered. What's your real name so when we see you on "Fatal Attractions" I can say We Warned her/him.
> 
> There probably won't be a funeral. Tasha will consume you whole.
> 
> They're just decising who gets the liver.


Lol Dave!
Actually, there is around 3% serval in them.


----------



## kwk1 (Feb 9, 2012)

Jannerl said:


> How beautiful! Looks like a little wild one. congratulations and I hope you share lots of love and laughs...


Thank you so much for the nice words.


----------



## kwk1 (Feb 9, 2012)

blondie1483 said:


> I thought you should know that I opened this thread, and Lumen jumped right up onto my computer to get a closer look of your little baby!:


Aww, such a cute picture, thanks for posting your lovely cat Lumen.


----------



## kwk1 (Feb 9, 2012)

konstargirl said:


> Aww! Congrats! Shes going to be a big kitty!


Hi konstargirl, thanks for the kind words.
The breeder says the females are usually regular size, and the males a bit larger. I did originally want an F2, but size, cost and maybe too much wild in them changed my mind.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

He is going to be a stunning cat!


----------



## kwk1 (Feb 9, 2012)

Leazie said:


> He is going to be a stunning cat!


Thanks, I hope so.
It will be interesting to see her grow and what changes come about.


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

kwk1 said:


> Hi BryanOwnee,
> Actually, she is an F6 Savannah.
> :grin:


In that case prepare yourself to be a prey
Eh, I'm kidding (am I?)
She looks great on that little sofa.


----------



## Syrena (Nov 29, 2011)

What a cutie!
And the kitty was born on the 24th of December??? Perfect christmas gift


----------



## kwk1 (Feb 9, 2012)

BryanOwnee said:


> In that case prepare yourself to be a prey
> Eh, I'm kidding (am I?)
> She looks great on that little sofa.


LOL Bryan!
Actually, my African Grey would make good prey! J/K


----------



## kwk1 (Feb 9, 2012)

Syrena said:


> What a cutie!
> And the kitty was born on the 24th of December??? Perfect christmas gift


Yes, a nice gift.
Thank you for the kind words Syrena.


----------



## asrowley (Dec 17, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL cat. I usually don't go for bred cats, I'm a sucker for shelter cats. She's going to be a handful and spoiled up the wazzoo! You keep that bird locked up  It's going to be Sylvester and Tweety.

Lol I'm kidding a little, I'm sure she's going to be VERY sweet!!! Congrats!


----------



## kwk1 (Feb 9, 2012)

asrowley said:


> BEAUTIFUL cat. I usually don't go for bred cats, I'm a sucker for shelter cats. She's going to be a handful and spoiled up the wazzoo! You keep that bird locked up  It's going to be Sylvester and Tweety.
> 
> Lol I'm kidding a little, I'm sure she's going to be VERY sweet!!! Congrats!


Thanks for the kind words asrowley.
My last cat was from the humanes society.
Had him from 8 weeks till 16 years old.
He was about 5 when I got the bird.
Kinda funny, first day with the bird the cat stood up against the cage on his hind legs and peered in on the bird. Birds turns around, lets out a loud squawk then the cat runs and hides in the basement for 2 hours. Needless to say, that was the last time the cat bothered the bird. The bird always wanted to play, but the cat moved away. Not sure what to expect this time as the bird is 10 now and the cat will be young. I don't expect any problems.


----------



## kwk1 (Feb 9, 2012)

Just an update.
I've had Tasha for a little over 2 weeks now.
Thought I'd post some crappy iphone pics, they're better than nothing.


















































That's a raw chicken leg she's eating.
I give her one a day, plus a 50/50 mix of Orijen and Taste of the Wild dry.
I've given her some canned too, which she likes, but the breeder recommended the raw and dry mix.
She purrs nicely, and is not afraid of anything.
Her and my African Grey Bailey get on quite well.
So far, I'm really enjoying having a cat again. 
Thanks for looking.


----------



## feedmycats (Jan 31, 2012)

Congratulations!! It looks like she's enjoying her new home and new companion!


----------



## kwk1 (Feb 9, 2012)

feedmycats said:


> Congratulations!! It looks like she's enjoying her new home and new companion!


Thanks feedmycats!
She's everything and more than I was expecting from a Savannah.


----------



## kty78 (Mar 18, 2012)

OMG, she is a beauty!


----------



## kwk1 (Feb 9, 2012)

kty78 said:


> OMG, she is a beauty!


Thanks kty8!


----------

